# Input on my blood work???



## hard_gains (Jun 16, 2022)

GLUCOSE7465-99 (mg/dL)UREA NITROGEN (BUN)27  H7-25 (mg/dL)CREATININE1.060.60-1.35 (mg/dL)eGFR NON-AFR. AMERICAN92> OR = 60 (mL/min/1.73m2)eGFR AFRICAN AMERICAN106> OR = 60 (mL/min/1.73m2)BUN/CREATININE RATIO25  H6-22 ((calc))SODIUM139135-146 (mmol/L)POTASSIUM4.13.5-5.3 (mmol/L)CHLORIDE10398-110 (mmol/L)CARBON DIOXIDE2520-32 (mmol/L)CALCIUM9.38.6-10.3 (mg/dL)PROTEIN, TOTAL6.56.1-8.1 (g/dL)ALBUMIN4.43.6-5.1 (g/dL)GLOBULIN2.11.9-3.7 (g/dL (calc))ALBUMIN/GLOBULIN RATIO2.11.0-2.5 ((calc))BILIRUBIN, TOTAL0.80.2-1.2 (mg/dL)ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE4236-130 (U/L)AST2110-40 (U/L)ALT209-46 (U/L)WHITE BLOOD CELL COUNT6.43.8-10.8 (Thousand/uL)RED BLOOD CELL COUNT7.15  H4.20-5.80 (Million/uL)HEMOGLOBIN14.713.2-17.1 (g/dL)HEMATOCRIT49.038.5-50.0 (%)MCV68.5  L80.0-100.0 (fL)MCH20.6  L27.0-33.0 (pg)MCHC30.0  L32.0-36.0 (g/dL)RDW17.3  H11.0-15.0 (%)PLATELET COUNT262140-400 (Thousand/uL)MPV10.67.5-12.5 (fL)ABSOLUTE NEUTROPHILS33601500-7800 (cells/uL)ABSOLUTE LYMPHOCYTES2349850-3900 (cells/uL)ABSOLUTE MONOCYTES506200-950 (cells/uL)ABSOLUTE EOSINOPHILS14715-500 (cells/uL)ABSOLUTE BASOPHILS380-200 (cells/uL)NEUTROPHILS52.5 (%)LYMPHOCYTES36.7 (%)MONOCYTES7.9 (%)EOSINOPHILS2.3 (%)BASOPHILS0.6 (%)DHEA SULFATE15393-415 (mcg/dL)FSH1.0  L1.6-8.0 (mIU/mL)LH<0.2  L1.5-9.3 (mIU/mL)T4, FREE1.20.8-1.8 (ng/dL)TESTOSTERONE, TOTAL, MALES (ADULT), IA1117  H250-827 (ng/dL)TSH1.550.40-4.50 (mIU/L)ESTRADIOL56  H< OR = 39 (pg/mL)SEX HORMONE BINDING GLOBULIN2810-50 (nmol/L)T3, FREE3.42.3-4.2 (pg/mL)


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 16, 2022)

You've got high RBC but low MCV, MCH, MCHC.

You likely have low iron levels. The same issue I have had a few times. You can donate, but that will lower your iron levels further. If you supplement iron, that will obviously help iron levels but also increase blood counts, hematocrit and hemoglobin over time.

Your other high markers are barely off scale.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 16, 2022)

Were you particularly dehydrated at the time of your blood draw?


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 16, 2022)

Just been on a cruise for 2 months 200mg/wk. Didn't want to run anything if my health wasn't in check.


lifter6973 said:


> You've got high RBC but low MCV, MCH, MCHC.
> 
> You likely have low iron levels. The same issue I have had a few times. You can donate, but that will lower your iron levels further. If you supplement iron, that will obviously help iron levels but also increase blood counts, hematocrit and hemoglobin over time.
> 
> Your other high markers are barely off scale.


I donate every 3 to 4 months. But I will start supplementing iron. Do you recommend a dosage for a 180lb person?


TODAY said:


> Were you particularly dehydrated at the time of your blood draw?


Yes. It was bright and early. I drank a bottle of water first thing in the morning but my test was not even half an hour later.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 16, 2022)

You could start with 1-200 mg of ferrous sulfate two to three times per day and titrate upwards as necessary. Iron supplementation can definitely have side-effects, thus the conservative dose to start.

Also, be sure to either supplement vitamin C or increase your consumption of high-C foods like citruc, berries, bell peppers, etc.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 16, 2022)

If ferrous sulfate bugs your stomach, ferrous gluconate is an acceptable replacement.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 16, 2022)

Also, be aware that stuff like anatacids and most dairy products can fuck with your ability to absorb iron. Try not to consume those things for a couple of hours after taking an iron supplement


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 16, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Also, be aware that stuff like anatacids and most dairy products can fuck with your ability to absorb iron. Try not to consume those things for a couple of hours after taking an iron supplement


Good deal. That won't be too difficult. Any trusted brand you might suggest for ferrous sulfate or is everything about the same? I am actually very lacking in the vitamin c department. Most fruits I eat are watermelon, cantaloupe, pineapple. But only about one serving a day.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 16, 2022)

NOW foods tends to be pretty decent.

There are some iron+vitamin C supplements out there, too but I can't recall seeing any lab tested.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 16, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Good deal. That won't be too difficult. Any trusted brand you might suggest for ferrous sulfate or is everything about the same? I am actually very lacking in the vitamin c department. Most fruits I eat are watermelon, cantaloupe, pineapple. But only about one serving a day.


I just get generic Walgreen brand. Interestingly for me gluconate was harder on my stomach vs sulfate.


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 16, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I just get generic Walgreen brand. Interestingly for me gluconate was harder on my stomach vs sulfate.


I grabbed one of each just incase.


----------



## CJ (Jun 16, 2022)

Some occasional red meat will add some iron to your diet also. Not sure if you already eat any or not.


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> Some occasional red meat will add some iron to your diet also. Not sure if you already eat any or not.


I eat probably more then I should. Check out the food thread. 😄


----------



## Oldbastard (Jul 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You've got high RBC but low MCV, MCH, MCHC.
> 
> You likely have low iron levels. The same issue I have had a few times. You can donate, but that will lower your iron levels further. If you supplement iron, that will obviously help iron levels but also increase blood counts, hematocrit and hemoglobin over time.
> 
> Your other high markers are barely off scale.


Definitely you can reduce RBC with donating blood every few months . However having low iron seems unusual. Are you vegetarian? Usually regularly eating red meat we get high hemocrits . Either supplement with iron OR for protein and iron the old school bodybuilding guys used dessicated liver tabs . Which can benefit your training and solve the iron problem. I'm 57 had the opposite issue my iron was too high . Most of us male bodybuilding guys eat ton iron foods . Usually women because of the monthly period need too supplement.  Consider this is an easy fix . Definitely get some dessicated liver , bill pearl , Arnold Schwarzenegger used way back . Many nutrients in liver . No cholesterol in pills . However personally I love eating liver and onions. . Good luck


----------



## Stickler (Jul 7, 2022)

Glad you posted this!  I just posted in my bloodwork in my log (after a blast and pct that ended in 1st week in May) and I'm going to compare your numbers.  It was my first time getting bloods, but sure as hell won't be my last time.  Appreciate the post.


----------



## Oldbastard (Jul 7, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Glad you posted this!  I just posted in my bloodwork in my log (after a blast and pct that ended in 1st week in May) and I'm going to compare your numbers.  It was my first time getting bloods, but sure as hell won't be my last time.  Appreciate the post.


On your own lab sheet just pay attention too parameters they show for each level . No need too compare another person. You are you


----------



## hard_gains (Jul 8, 2022)

Oldbastard said:


> Definitely you can reduce RBC with donating blood every few months . However having low iron seems unusual. Are you vegetarian? Usually regularly eating red meat we get high hemocrits . Either supplement with iron OR for protein and iron the old school bodybuilding guys used dessicated liver tabs . Which can benefit your training and solve the iron problem. I'm 57 had the opposite issue my iron was too high . Most of us male bodybuilding guys eat ton iron foods . Usually women because of the monthly period need too supplement.  Consider this is an easy fix . Definitely get some dessicated liver , bill pearl , Arnold Schwarzenegger used way back . Many nutrients in liver . No cholesterol in pills . However personally I love eating liver and onions. . Good luck


What's a vegetarian? 😁 No sir. I do eat red meat 2 to 3 times a week. I did start supplementing iron to bring the levels back to normal.


----------



## Oldbastard (Jul 8, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> What's a vegetarian? 😁 No sir. I do eat red meat 2 to 3 times a week. I did start supplementing iron to bring the levels back to normal.


Lmao right !! Screw vegetarian chicks but yeah I bloody red porterhouse! I just got brand new gas grill steak city daily yeehar


----------

